# First build - PC shuts down after a few seconds.



## amacleod (Nov 29, 2008)

Built my first PC today... when I switch it on, all CPU and case fans come on, the motherboard has a green LED. After about 3 seconds the machine shuts down before POST.

My machine:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition (hoping to unlock two cores)
MB: ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO
Mem: 2 x 2GB PC3-10600 RAM
CPU Cooler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2
Case: Antec 200 (PSU at the bottom of the case)
PSU: Best Value Gold PSU 600W
HD: Hitachi Deskstar (sata drive) 400GB
DVD combo salvaged from my current PC

I had an issue in connecting the 4-pin CPU power cable. It didn't reach... I went to PC World and bought an extension. It's an 8-pin extension (4+4)... surely the 4-pins labelled CPU1 should function adequately? (As I mentioned above) the CPU fan is coming on...

I've looked at your benchtesting thread - I'll try only one RAM stick, and clearing the CMOS... I'm pretty sure that the cooler is seated correctly.

I'll try these things now - back in a few... Annoyingly, my new PSU didn't include a PC power cable...

Any ideas will be gratefully received!

Andy


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Is this your psu?
http://www.dabs.com/products/best-value-600w-gold-psu-12cm-24-pin-600u-5HN9.html

Are you running a video card as well, Bench testing is the best thing to do right now


----------



## amacleod (Nov 29, 2008)

That's my PSU...

No graphics card yet... saving-up for one later. I chose the motherboard since it has reasonable integrated gfx chip to get me started.

No joy in using one stick of RAM in different slots.

Cleared the CMOS... no difference.

Moved the PSU so I could connect the 4-pin cable without the extension... made no difference...


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I would defiantly try another psu, that one is very low quality...we recommend corsair or seasonic.

At this point swapping parts is necessary

With the speaker plugged into the motherboard header, take out all ram power it up and let me know if it beeps at you


----------



## amacleod (Nov 29, 2008)

Got my new PC working!!!

The problem was that the Front Panel switches were round the wrong way...

Thanks for your help...

Andy


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would strongly suggest replacing that PSU before you try install a dedicated GPU.


----------



## amacleod (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the advice... When I buy a GPU, it will be the best "bang for the buck" thing I can get at the time... (Christmas probably).

It will probably have a low-ish power rating...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your money-your choice.


----------

